# Help!! Culinary Confusion!



## jackieolisa (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello,

I am looking to go to culinary school, but I really want to attend one out of the US. I was think about one in France or Italy. I wanted a program where I could also learn the language or  even do a home stay. However, finding an affordable school is more important, I was wondering what anyone could offer as advice. Is this even possible or should I just let go of the dream of studing in Europe. Help me please!


----------



## lalalala (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Jackie,

From what I've been reading on various blogs,is that go to a affordable school because when you pass out you won't be getting an actual paid job till sometime,so paying those loans will be a real problem.

Secondly,i feel almost all culinary colleges are the same,the course structure should matter the most infact,and how long is it,does it have internship or not,keep all this in mind.

 Do you only wanna study in Europe or you wanna work there too?,if its working then you can look up a cheaper but good place at US,and then move to europe to work.


----------



## jackieolisa (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks! I would love to live in Europe and have found schools for about 13000 euros. I want to work and live in Europe but Im scared because I have never lived in a different country. I feel that if Im going to learn the art of being a pastry chef, I should learn it from the people that know their stuff aka the French. I want to travel and the schools that Im looking at have programs and internships. I just dont want to comitt to something I will regret.


----------



## lalalala (Dec 7, 2011)

hi,

you are welcome,what part of europe you are looking for?,only france or somewhere else too?,and working or studying in france,you will have to speak almost fluent french or its gonna be really hard.


----------



## jackieolisa (Jan 19, 2012)

I would really just love to be in Europe for the year. Im not set on France but I am just so lost because I have no idea what to do about trying to find a place to go to school. Do you know of any other schools in Europe that are afforable and have year long programs? Im open to anything in europe at this point. Do you know any place to look for schools??


----------



## camille-awwh (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi Jackie.

I'm French so if you want any advice on places, cost of living, translation, etc.. Just send me a private message and I'll do my best to help you! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## lalalala (Dec 7, 2011)

hi, i would suggest that you keep ur ideas fixed more broadly,rather than only on Europe, but if its Europe for sure then its awesome, LCB london is good too,and theres one more college in UK,i don't remember the names but its the one where Jamie Oliver studied too.

What bout studying in the USA?and places like CIA?


----------



## jackieolisa (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello, I am open to place all arround Europe. Right now I think I need some suggestions about some of the best counrties in Europe as far as cost is concerned. Then I can look for schools in the countries. Do you happen to know some of the best countries for cost of living?


----------



## lalalala (Dec 7, 2011)

im not aware of the costing in general,as of now i know that singapre and hong kong have good schools and not super costly like others, but you wil have to see which kinda course you wanna go for,according to that you should do the research,LCB london is pretty nice too,and ESCF ferrandi in paris is really good,You belong to which country btw?,


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

You need to check what kind of visa you would need for each of the countries you are hopeful to enter for study. Some have special visas for students, depending on the type of courses you intend to follow.

Cooking is not considered an HE training scheme here in the UK, it is usually a BTEC or C&G qualification, in the first instance.

You need to check that your qualifications are accepted before entry onto the courses you select and the Institute where you want to study. You need to check that the school/institute's certification is accepted elsewhere in the world, not just in the country where you study. Many of the so-called 'schools' may not offer such a qualification but they will accept your money./img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

You appear to be absolutely vague about the requirements YOU need to allow you to study abroad!!! You need to do websearches with 'curriculum/qualification' and 'France' or 'wherever' and 'entry requirements' and 'fees'!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------

